# Bringing to Memory Lane



## Thads Skunk Works (Oct 17, 2017)

1) 1939 Mercury Pacemaker
2) 1937 Firestone Fleetwood
3) Model 52 Shelby
4) 1941 Elgin
5) 1938 Schwinn Superior w/ Drum Brakes front & rear
6) X53
7) Hawthorne ZEP style
8) 1947 Monark
9) 30's Girls Hawthorne
10) Evans Boys full dress
11) Evans Girls
12) 40's ? Hiawatha
Also a few parts: "Tomahawk" Stem   SOLD,  Tom Thumb Radio  SOLD,   ND Front WD Brake,  1937--1939 Schwinn FORE Brake,   Elgin Twin Bar Frame,  + as much as I can haul from Kansas.
PM if you are interested, Thad


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 23, 2017)

all pack up to put in van Wednesday night , be there Thursday morning 26


----------



## npence (Oct 23, 2017)

I’m interested in the merc pacemaker and the 37 Huffman streamline


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2017)

See you there.


----------



## Stumped (Feb 3, 2020)

What do you have available for a 35 ladies hiawatha


----------



## Thads Skunk Works (Feb 4, 2020)

Stumped said:


> What do you have available for a 35 ladies hiawatha



Sorry, nothing for those bikes left


----------



## Stumped (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank you


----------

